# Destruction of malig lesions



## biggsladies (Mar 1, 2009)

Laser destruction of multiple malignant lesions, as follows: 3.4 cm on right hand, 2.1 cm on left hand, 5.2 cm on right hand, 4.3 cm on left hand, 0.3 cm on right eyelid, 0.5 cm on left eyelid. What are the codes?


----------

